
AppSumo.com Raises Round with a Top Angel - AndrewWarner
http://blog.appsumo.com/appsumo-com-raises-round-with-a-top-angel/
======
jmouton
That should go in TheOnion... not on your blog.

~~~
terryjsmith
I totally disagree, this tells me that they're not afraid to make/poke fun at
their own expense and would make me want to work there. It may be polarizing,
but it can also be worthwhile. We recently released an Awesomesauce edition of
a WordPress plug-in I've been working on and our entire website is ridiculous.
And yet it generates sales, we have great and fun customers (who are joyous
we're solving an issue or in this case that they're getting a deal) and today
I even got an e-mail saying that this guy has been pitching our website as the
way Awesomesauce business should be done. It's self selecting, and if done
properly, it helps brand and build the culture they want.

